
Anyone interested in joining a team of Stanford students to try to get a Lightspeed VP Summer Grant?  - myoung8
http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=5632
======
python_kiss
Isn't the LightspeedVP Summer Grant's application deadline on March 23rd?
There's not a lot of time left to find a team mate.

------
JMiao
Well I'd assume this would be very dependent on what you're planning to work
on.

